# Labour Day/Bank Holiday



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

Help. I have booked a flight to come over to Lisbon to our holiday home on 1st May without remembering that it is a bank holiday. I have there fore booked a night in Lisbon to catch the bus on Monday morning.Does anyone know :-
a) Will there be a normal bus service on Monday ?
b) Is there anything special taking place in Lisbon on Sunday evening 1st May ?


Carol:ranger:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Carol, 
a private hire to Lourinha would only have been around €50, no hotel and no bus ride, gotta be a winner.


----------

